# Usb drive not detected



## pranavitkyal (Dec 9, 2008)

hello! 
i have a problem with my usb drive detection.
my computer does not detect a usb drive and theres no light on plugging in any usb drives.in device manager i get the error 39 which says" Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)" for all the four intel usb controllers.
i have tried all the solutions listed in microsoft but to no avail.i have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers using "scan for hardware changes"
but i again get the same error.
i also couldn't find these drives on the net.
please help me!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First of all, make sure you have all your motherboard chipset drivers and SP2 loaded on your computer. Then, use this method to uninstall and reinstall and see if this helps:

Try this method:


Unplug all USB items


Start


Control Panel


System


Hardware


Device Manager


View


Show Hidden Devices


Scroll down to the USB area and open it with (+)


Right click on each item and Uninstall all that you have with that option


Reboot and let the computer find them


Plug items back in and test it.
.​


----------



## pranavitkyal (Dec 9, 2008)

thank you for replying. 
i have tried that before but after uninstalling the drivers I get the same error 39 after reboot and the computer still could not detect any USB.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Are you certain that you have loaded all the chipset drivers from the motherboard disk? Any red or yellow marks under the USB area in the device manager?


----------



## pranavitkyal (Dec 9, 2008)

yes,I have loaded all the chipset drivers from the motherboard disk but i the computer cannot detect the usb drives.I get a yellow mark under all the USB area in the device manager.when opening its properties i get the error 39.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You may find it necessary to do a Repair Install if after deleting those it still does not find the usb drives. Sounds kind of like you might be having registry issues.

Here are Repair Install instructions:


----------

